# Activating Virtual Hosting on XAMPP



## zerofire (Nov 4, 2008)

I have a unit running Windows 2008 Server Enterprise with XAMPP. I currently only have one site present and want to create additional ones on the same unit. I have tried to do it myself but failed miserably each time due to improper configurations. I seriously need help on this.


----------



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

Hi,

Start by having a look at this. It seems to have all the steps that you should need.

Cheers!


----------

